# Set up gentoo to host telnet

## Fitzsimmons

How to I get my gentoo server to be accessable by telnet?  I know that SSH is (much) more secure, but one of the computers that I want to connect with is rather "restricted" and I am stuck with the bland windows stock telnet client on that machine.  I am only doing this over my home LAN so I don't need to worry about security - if someone is picking up my data from my telnet from my home network I'm already compromised anyway.  Anyway, I know most of the information that I need:  port 23 needs to be open and forwarded to my Gentoo server, and a file needs to be changed, and then a program run (or maybe installed, and then run).  Problem is, I don't know what the file is, and I don't know what the program is.  Could someone please fill me in?

----------

## LimeFrog

hmm, my guess would be to run 

```
emerge telnet-bsd
```

 and then 

```
rc-update add telnetd default
```

Not to sure though, never used telnet.  :Smile: 

----------

## dma

There's always http://javassh.org/

Always try to minimize the number of services being run.  I remember a long while back when linker environment variables were modified with telnet to compromise root.  This stuff can come from out of nowhere!

----------

## guero61

```

emerge netkit-telnetd

```

----------

## StuBear

If you want to use ssh from windows then I suggest replacing the windows telnet client with puttyhttp://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

It's small and runs on almost all versions of windows

----------

## Fitzsimmons

With a little help from one of my, I have managed to curcumvent the crappy windows security on that machine and get putty to run.  Guess I'm gonna use SSH now.  Now I just need to learn how to set that up.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## LimeFrog

Setting up SSH is a breeze, never had any problems with that.  :Smile: 

----------

## puke

telnet. Don't do it.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Zapp!

 *puke wrote:*   

> telnet. Don't do it.  

 

Normally I would agree, but controlling your PC from your mobile phone with mutelnet is just too cool.

----------

## guero61

 *Zapp! wrote:*   

>  *puke wrote:*   telnet. Don't do it.   
> 
> Normally I would agree, but controlling your PC from your mobile phone with mutelnet is just too cool.

 

 :Laughing:  Yah, and so is getting haX0red by a 1337 kiddie

----------

## puke

 *Quote:*   

> Normally I would agree, but controlling your PC from your mobile phone with mutelnet is just too cool.

 

You can get ssh clients for newer phones these days.  I'd be a bit worried about wireless telnet sessions!

 *Quote:*   

> Yah, and so is getting haX0red by a 1337 kiddie

 

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Fitzsimmons

Heh.

ssh was as easy as

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

Wow.  Seems somewhat easy compared with everything else i've been doing with my gentoo recently.

----------

## puggy

 *StuBear wrote:*   

> If you want to use ssh from windows then I suggest replacing the windows telnet client with puttyhttp://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
> 
> It's small and runs on almost all versions of windows

 

Putty is great. I love the fact that its quite small as well so I never save it I just execute the file after its finished caching from download. 

Puggy

----------

## puke

If you like PuTTY then check out PuTTY for your cellphone..

http://www.s2.org/putty/

----------

